

Ask HN: Anyone interested to work on a project basis as a graphic artist? - sev

I'm not sure if this is allowed; however I saw a posting and it wasn't answered here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1169942<p>I'm looking for a seasoned graphic artist who knows how to work with illustrator, indesign, and whatnot, to create unique layouts for different genres of websites.  As well as some logo design and tracing.<p>You wouldn't need to code anything, although if you knew how to convert that layout into a nice HTML page, it would be a major benefit.<p>The pay would be project based.<p>If you're interested, contact me with some examples of your work &#38; pay expectation: topqadmin &#60;&#60;at&#62;&#62; gmail
======
thaddeus
I've always thought if I could spend money on a graphic artist/illustrator I
would hire David Brasgalla. He's most definitely my favorite. Probably
expensive too.

<http://www.pixelhuset.se/pixelhuset.html>

